# AuSable Steelhead



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll be up north later this week turkey hunting. Will probably have time for fishing. Any recent reports on the steelhead in the AuSable?

Thanks.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished it last Saturday, from the Whirlpool to the dam, and back. Didn't hit it at first light, but wish I had. There were some fish scattered througout the river, mostly close to gravel. Most seemed pretty fresh, but there were not a lot of fish. Most seemed good sized - probably around 8# average. Someone I talked to said that this is the thickest they have been all Spring - which seems about right weather-wise. My daughter and I got a few to play. 
There were some smolts in the river, but not hordes of them, like in years past. I used spawn, and they weren't too bad.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks 'dude!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I've did pretty good the last couple trips. Like said, mainly fresh fish, and 8-10lbs is what most of the fish have been running. I've taken two 31" hens the last two trips. Some fish are gleaming chrome with bright green backs, I seen fish on beds like that. So it seems they are shooting up and right onto the gravel. The dark water around good gravel was alive with fish from first light to a couple hours after. Last Thursday, I lost the biggest steelhead I've had on in the last 2-3 years, I'm thinking around 14lbs or so, big ole' male.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks a. s. Definately sounds encouraging. I'll probably be out there Friday. I'll be chasing turkeys in the morning and hitting the river for the afternoon. Not the best time to catch a fish but I'll take it. 

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Brian S said:


> Thanks a. s. Definately sounds encouraging. I'll probably be out there Friday. I'll be chasing turkeys in the morning and hitting the river for the afternoon. Not the best time to catch a fish but I'll take it.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies.



Good luck on both Brian!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks NEM.

Neve made it to the river.

Didn't hear a gobble the whole time up there. In the afternoon we ended up picking 'shrooms instead of fishing. Nothing too exciting, a few morels and some oysters.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Brian S said:


> Thanks NEM.
> 
> Neve made it to the river.
> 
> Didn't hear a gobble the whole time up there. In the afternoon we ended up picking 'shrooms instead of fishing. Nothing too exciting, a few morels and some oysters.





Next year get ahold of me for some suggested spots.

I hope you at least had decent weather?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the offer NEM.

Weather was great.


----------

